# tuning a board with MagneTraction (libTech)



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a fucking edge if you know how to tune an edge you can do it regardless of it being wavy. Machine, hand, hitting rocks it does it all.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

i just love "can't tune my magnetraction board" threads.. hehehe!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know how much money I made off dumb people that were like "no one else in town can tune this but I heard you can" yeah no shit I can tune it I'm not a retard you run it across the belt it just takes a steadier eye and hand and poof it's done. I need to dig out those pictures of me doing a first gen TRS with Mag that thing was shooting sparks but it had a nice sharp edge on it. Hell how the fuck do you think Mervin tunes them from the factory? You're not paying someone to do it by hand the labor cost would be too intensive.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Buy a $10 hand file.
Edit: Save a bunch of money, and do it how you want it done.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

BurtonAvenger...

I have a life. Im not a teenager whos entire world consists of snowboarding and I am not a professional snowboarder. But I am a man, and i am certain that if i asked you face to face that same question, you wouldn't call me an dumb or retarded. If you did, you would quickly regret it. But I just BET that you wouldn't anyway......

I asked a question and people act like children. 

anyways, I attempted to edge the board and my buddy stopped me. it's not my board so I did. And then I remember him telling me that it couldn't be done and so on and so forth.

Since this seemed like a really cool place, and most of the questions i've read are answered respectfully by people who obviously share the same passion, I decided to pose what I thought - and still do - to be a valid question. 

So let me teach you the correct way to REPLY in a mature manner ....

"Marcdeo, you CAN edge the board. Dont waste you money on people telling you you can't. I worked in a shop"

to which I would reply "thanks so much! i appreciate the heads up"

But I guess expecting that kind of behaviour from a person who admits to ripping off his customers is naive of me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww is someone upset and threatening me with the 'if we were in person I'd hurt you' response? If you were smart enough to actually comprehend this website called google or even the search feature that is located in the upper right quadrant of this site and run by google you would have found your answer that yes it can be done. But no you were lazy and unable to even comprehend a search engine. Now add to that your inability to look at it and go you know this isn't any different than a regular tri-radial sidecut and I can do it myself. Perhaps if your creative problem solving skills were higher than that of a 12 year old with down syndrome you might have figured that out. Also is it really ripping someone off if you know how to do it and can do it because they too have an inability to creatively figure it out themselves. Now kindly go fist yourself.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ba..... Your a tanks at making people look dumb.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

marcdeo said:


> But I am a man, and i am certain that if i asked you face to face that same question, you wouldn't call me an dumb or retarded. If you did, you would quickly regret it. But I just BET that you wouldn't anyway......
> 
> 
> But I guess expecting that kind of behaviour from a person who admits to ripping off his customers is naive of me.


Actually, what's naive of you is to think that acting tough on the internet is going to prove your point or impress anyone in any way.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I never threatened you. I know people like you - anyone who reads this thread will be able to tell the difference between you and I. I don't get upset or get into childish name calling over the internet. And I don't think - even with a whole jar of Crisco oil - that I would get any enjoyment out of fisting myself, so while I appreciate the recommendation (I'm sure you love it), I'll pass. Plus as you noticed I'm lazy, and Fisting seems like SUCH a chore......

And don't get all upset and frustrated. Even a first year psych student knows that anger, aggression are ALWAYS based in fear. So buddy, RELAX! Because fortunately (for you), we will never actually meet. So turn that frown upside down! You should do what I'm about to do, smoke a fatty and relax! Smile! Realize that soon we will all be on the hill, enjoying our collective passions. Of course You may choose to throw in a fisting session which you so kindly recommend, but HEY! more power to ya! I don't judge!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Actually, what's naive of you is to think that acting tough on the internet is going to prove your point or impress anyone in any way.



I realize your all buddies here, even if you've never met. But I'm not acting tough in any way. Read exactly what I wrote. It's 100% fact. He wouldn't. And neither would you. Not for fear of violence, but because I would assume you wouldn't call someone Dumb and retarded for asking you that question. I mean - honestly, would you? I wouldn't? No way. and if I did speak that way o someone, and someone smacked me in the mouth, i would say to myself "You deserved it"

In fact, "acting tough" would be me falsely representing myself, such as being rude and disrespectful because there is no chance for retribution. That was what BA did. Talk smack, show disrespect, call someone names all for asking a question. to which I naturally get a little upset, but make no threats. I only stated fact.

I dont act tough, i stopped doing that as a teenager. It's a pity that the second people are in a forum of anonymity, personalities change and egos go out. And I know EXACTLY the kind of people who behave in such a way.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know for someone that's not upset you sure write long responses about it. Just admit it you're butt hurt and it's probably not from all that double fisting your mom does to you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And what the hell is with sending me this private message?



marcdeo said:


> I live in ontario. just outside toronto. In heading out to kicking horse in Feb. I will give you any information about me you want. I'll even tell you where I live (more or less) so we can meet. Or i can let you know where and when i'll be out west (exac dates) i swear, i WILL MEET YOU
> 
> I already know the reply im gonna get for you. You might copy and paste it on a thread, you might reply with more insults (which were kinda funny i'll admit), you might have me blocked from the site (see the tears?), OR you might not reply at all (doubtful). but if you want, we can make this work. At some point, we can cross paths. I send this message for only 1 reason - A DREAM. I mean, how great would it be to actually meet up! I would have a field day!!!! Of course its just a dream (Kind of like your fisting thing) but dammit, imma DREAM!!!


I'm the one that's mental?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

marcdeo said:


> I realize your all buddies here, even if you've never met. But I'm not acting tough in any way. Read exactly what I wrote. It's 100% fact. He wouldn't. And neither would you. Not for fear of violence, but because I would assume you wouldn't call someone Dumb and retarded for asking you that question. I mean - honestly, would you? I wouldn't? No way. and if I did speak that way o someone, and someone smacked me in the mouth, i would say to myself "You deserved it"
> 
> In fact, "acting tough" would be me falsely representing myself, such as being rude and disrespectful because there is no chance for retribution. That was what BA did. Talk smack, show disrespect, call someone names all for asking a question. to which I naturally get a little upset, but make no threats. I only stated fact.
> 
> I dont act tough, i stopped doing that as a teenager. It's a pity that the second people are in a forum of anonymity, personalities change and egos go out. And I know EXACTLY the kind of people who behave in such a way.


First things first, if I were a shop owner and a customer came in and asked that, no I wouldn't but I'd probably be thinking it if I were in that kind of mood. Other aspects of life I'm more than happy to say it, most often that's on the motorcycle but we all know it's true that a large percentage of Americans drive like dumb-asses and I get vocal as fuck when someone endangers my life, all consequences go out the visor, so to speak.

Second, don't get upset on the forums if you're going to stay. Shit flys around here like a monkey in a zoo as with most any other internet forum, don't get so upset. 

Anyways back to the subject on hand. To avoid this in the future there is a special edge tool for it. I'm guessing when you were tuning the edge of a buddies board it was with the standard flat file tool. This will save you time and money in the long run, might be able to find it cheaper but I already had the site up...

Lib Tech Magne-Traction Edge Tool - Snowboard Shop > Snow Accessories > Snowboard Tune and Wax


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw the thread title, and I saw that BA had posted, that
s when I knew this was going to be entertaining.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

Inky said:


> I saw the thread title, and I saw that BA had posted, that
> s when I knew this was going to be entertaining.


this.

10char


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I swear half the thread on this forum end up in someone threatening BA lol


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

and then him promptly putting them in their place, following with said someone ragequitting from here entirely.

ah, the joys of the internet.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Deviant!

yes, that is EXACTLY what i was wondering. I was using the flat tool indeed and that's why when I tried it it seemed wrong. Thank you for the info. 

And it appears that BurtonAvenger is known to start shit. Like I mentioned I know the kind of guy he is. It's quite clear.

and BA. I never said I wasn't mental. For all U know I sacrifice chickens. And I'm glad you pasted my private message (as I said you would - since i know your type well and u are all so predictable) Read my private message again. The offer stands. See I am who I am regardless if I meet someone in person or on the internet. U are not. I'm giving you an opportunity to met up with me. Why so afraid? I hope you smoked that J like I suggested. i did, and I feel great.

But I digress.... I got the info I need (thank you variant)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm not taking up for BA or trying to act like im anyones best buddy, but dude you sound like you have been smoking more than a j, some of the stuff you have said is just plain weird. Even if someone does speak to you in a way that you dont like surely you understand that continuing to write shit like that isnt doing you any favours and is most likely making things worse. I mean i wouldnt meet someone off of a forum writing shit like you have and im a big ass dude who can take care of myself. Why would anyone i dont understand the point, why would you even suggest that, it is seriously just weird.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww someones still butt hurt that he's a dumbass twat. I'll be in Toronto on the 11th of Sept for a wedding at the Hockey Hall of Fame. Maybe you should go sharpen your banana instead of shoving it up your ass.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Shit flies in this forum. Just throw it back, no need to catch feelings.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Inky said:


> I saw the thread title, and I saw that BA had posted, that
> s when I knew this was going to be entertaining.


This 

10 char


----------



## TheJVO2 (Mar 24, 2020)

marcdeo said:


> BurtonAvenger...
> 
> I have a life. Im not a teenager whos entire world consists of snowboarding and I am not a professional snowboarder. But I am a man, and i am certain that if i asked you face to face that same question, you wouldn't call me an dumb or retarded. If you did, you would quickly regret it. But I just BET that you wouldn't anyway......
> 
> ...


I know this is hella old but I just came across this post as I’m new to tuning my own boards and I’m trying to gain some knowledge from others with experience online before I tune my boards. 
Anyway just wanted to say that I really hope BurtonAvenger has grownup?‍♂, and Marcdeo this is the greatest reply ever, hahaha well at least the last part where you educated the gentleman how to act like an adult! Love it!!!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy NecroThread Batman !


----------

